# REW v5.14 and v5.15 Issues/bug



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

JohnM,
I am running REW 'v5.14 offline' and 'v5.15 beta1 offline multi' on 2 separate PC using Windows 10.

I notice when I download some HTS REW files as the one in the post linked *Here* , I am having problems with the 'IR windows' control. I cannot set a FDW (as 5 Cycles) within/viewing an 'Overlays Window' using 'Apply Windows to All'. I do not seem to have a problem when I am working on my own files - those I have created and saved. This only seems to be a problem on downloaded files from HTS. Most times when setting a FDW on an individual measurement in the main window it works okay. It may be only when using the overlay window.

Below is REW 'Diagnostic Log' when this fails.

```
Jan 22, 2016 2:09:49 PM roomeqwizard.RoomEQ_Wizard main
   INFO: REW V5.14 running JRE 1.8.0_45 32-bit on Windows 8.1
   Jan 22, 2016 2:09:52 PM com.synthbot.jasiohost.AsioDriver <clinit>
   INFO: Loaded jasiohost.dll
   Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException: -1
    at java.util.ArrayList.elementData(Unknown Source)
    at java.util.ArrayList.get(Unknown Source)
    at roomeqwizard._F.C(Unknown Source)
    at roomeqwizard.RE.S(Unknown Source)
    at roomeqwizard.RE.propertyChange(Unknown Source)
    at java.beans.PropertyChangeSupport.fire(Unknown Source)
    at java.beans.PropertyChangeSupport.firePropertyChange(Unknown Source)
    at org.jdesktop.swingworker.SwingPropertyChangeSupport.firePropertyChange(Unknown Source)
    at java.beans.PropertyChangeSupport.firePropertyChange(Unknown Source)
    at roomeqwizard.MeasData.updateData(Unknown Source)
    at roomeqwizard.QD.A(Unknown Source)
    at roomeqwizard.MeasData.updateData(Unknown Source)
    at roomeqwizard.QD.A(Unknown Source)
    at roomeqwizard.yA.A(Unknown Source)
    at roomeqwizard.yA.A(Unknown Source)
    at roomeqwizard.yA$10.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
    at javax.swing.AbstractButton.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
    at javax.swing.AbstractButton$Handler.actionPerformed(Unknown Source)
    at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.fireActionPerformed(Unknown Source)
    at javax.swing.DefaultButtonModel.setPressed(Unknown Source)
    at javax.swing.plaf.basic.BasicButtonListener.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.AWTEventMulticaster.mouseReleased(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.Component.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
    at javax.swing.JComponent.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.Component.processEvent(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.Container.processEvent(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.retargetMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.processMouseEvent(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.LightweightDispatcher.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.Container.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.Window.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEventImpl(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventQueue.access$500(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventQueue$3.run(Unknown Source)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
    at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventQueue$4.run(Unknown Source)
    at java.security.AccessController.doPrivileged(Native Method)
    at java.security.ProtectionDomain$1.doIntersectionPrivilege(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
    at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
```
 I recently made some changes to both my PC registries so possible this is my problem? I uninstalled REW on one of the PCs and reinstalled it without fixing the issue so possibly it is a bug?

Thoughts?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Thanks, I've fixed that in 5.15 beta 2 which is in the installers directory.


----------



## jtalden (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks, that worked!


----------



## bentoronto (Dec 3, 2010)

Perhaps related bug, on Mac OS using both 5.14 and 5.15, I can't get overlays to open. I click but no overlays window opens.

Overlays really crucial to maybe 95% of what I use REW for. It allows visual comparison of, for example, EQ tweaks one after another.

Absolutely wonderful to have REW (and I even contribute).

Ben


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

5.14 and 5.15 beta 2 are behaving normally for me under OS X 10.11, might be related to the particular measurement file you have loaded. Can you post an example mdat that shows the problem?


----------



## bentoronto (Dec 3, 2010)

Here's an example of traces made recently with 5.14, Mac OS 10.11.3. Same overlays disfunction with old mdat files.

Many thanks for help.

Ben


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No problem with that file either. That suggests the problem is probably with one of your preferences, in which case it can be fixed by choosing the 'delete preferences and shut down' option and restarting REW - you'll have to reselect input, output, cal files etc. Before you do that please open a file with 5.15 beta 2, click the overlays button, and after it fails to open shut down REW. In your home directory in Logs -> REW you should find roomeq_wizard0.log.txt which should have captured whatever error occurred when you tried to open the overlays window, please post the file here.


----------



## bentoronto (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes. Fixed! But very sorry, I didn't have the presence of mind to preserve the faulty preference file. Maybe I can find it hidden somewhere.

Although I have no idea what odd action of mine caused this problem, I know how to fix it next time.

Worth noting that in several years use, I never before had a hiccough with REW on the Mac that needed help.

Many thanks.

Ben


----------



## bentoronto (Dec 3, 2010)

JohnM said:


> Before you do that please open a file with 5.15 beta 2, click the overlays button, and after it fails to open shut down REW. In your home directory in Logs -> REW you should find roomeq_wizard0.log.txt which should have captured whatever error occurred when you tried to open the overlays window, please post the file here.


Can't find anything that seems relevant. Might be hidden deep away or invisible.
B.


----------



## dvwjr (Apr 28, 2014)

Just a minor cosmetic bug to report for v5.15 beta1 and previous releases:

On the RTA controls window, the *Max Overlap* drop-down control supports the following four values:

50%
75%
87.5%
93.75 %

The text in the RTA Window title bar will correctly reflect the first three values, but the last Max Overlap value, 93.75% always displays as the 87.5% value.

Hope this helps,

dvwjr


P.S. Love the return of the multi-instance Windows installer, it allows for easy concurrent SPL calibration of a UMIK-1 calibrated microphone to a calibrated CM-140 SPL meter...


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The maximum overlap that can be achieved depends on the FFT length, it is an 'up to' figure in effect. For 93.75% need to use 128k FFT. The text shows the actual overlap.


----------



## dvwjr (Apr 28, 2014)

John,

Great to know this information! I have always used the 64k FFT with a 93.75% (really 87.50%) overlap for the RTA when configuring any Yamaha YDP-2006 DSPs, that is why I thought it was a display error. So is there an advantage to using a 128k FFT with the 93.75% overlap over the 64k FFT with the max of 87.50% overlap? Less CPU usage for the 64k FFT, perhaps more accuracy for the 128k FFT?

Thanks again,

dvwjr


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

Longer FFT means higher frequency resolution, but for most purposes 64k should be more than sufficient.


----------



## bentoronto (Dec 3, 2010)

*Output L, R, and Both*

I have a recollection this option appeared in earlier versions, but a lot of my time with REW is devoted to tuning the home set-up and ensuring L and R are matched. So, I'd run the left channel, the right, and both. That means a lot of fooling with RCA plugs or hunting up my laptop's sound control panel rudimentary balance control (Mac OS).

It would be easier if the Preference window allowed my to choose L, R, or Both for the output signal. Possibly a warning to users would be helpful when set to anything except Both.

Ben


----------

